# L245DT Trans oil draining into LH gear case



## smeato (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,
I have just found that transmission oil is draining into the LH gear case on my L245DT Kubota. Can anyone tell me what is involved to replace the seal between the compartments please?
Regards
smeato


----------



## smeato (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi again,
To answer my own question.
I just received information from my local dealer in Sydney, the L245DT/L2201DT run the transmission, diff and final drives as one compartment, topped up to the transmission level plug. And not to use the level plugs on either gear case.


----------

